# immer kalte Füsse!!!



## Parmigana (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

ich habe gestern meine wärmsten
Socken angehabt. Habe aber sehr
kalte Füße bekommen!!!

Was sind die wärmsten Überschuhe
dies gibt`?

Bitte jetzt nicht antworten
"ich nutze blahblahblah" und
bin zufrieden.

Danke.


----------



## hometrails (25. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen im Forum. Super Einstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Oktober 2015)

Jep, perfekt
Stellt sich die Frage was für Antworten du erwartest


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Oktober 2015)

Hier im Forum wird keiner einen objektiven Test von Überschuhen gemacht haben, also bleibt nur das subjektive, ich bin mit XY zufrieden.

Vielleicht sind auch deine wärmsten Socken nicht warm genug.


----------



## Schoasdromme (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok, blah blah blah.
Ich benutze 
*Shimano SH-MW81*
*Winterschuhe.*
*Blah blah.*
*Ist aber jetzt noch zu warm dafür blah blah*
**


----------



## --- (25. Oktober 2015)

Parmigana schrieb:


> Was sind die wärmsten Überschuhe
> dies gibt`?




Frag deinen Hausarzt. Das ist nicht normal das man bei diesen Außentemperaturen und körperlicher Ertüchtigung kalte Füße bekommt.


----------



## OliverH (25. Oktober 2015)

Eventuell sind es auch zu dicke Socken, die in zu engen Schuhen die Durchblutung behindern und du daher kalte Füße bekommst.


----------



## IndianaWalross (26. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt nunmal keine weltweit arbeitende Prüfstelle für Kleidung, welche sondiert für was welche Kleidung geeignet ist.

Zumal persönliches Empfinden diese Werte relativiert. Dem einen sind deine "wärmsten Socken" wohl schon bei +10 Grad zu kalt und dem nächsten erst bei -10 Grad. Dir selbst sind sie zu kalt also sind sie offenbar nicht warm genug für dich. Nur du selbst kannst durch das bekannte "try and error" Prinzip zu passenden Socken kommen.

Natürlich kann man die Hersteller-  oder Händlerempfehlungen zu Rate ziehen bei der Wahl. Es bleibt letztlich nur ausprobieren.

Womit wir beim Kern angekommen wären: wir können garnicht anders antworten als mit "ich komme mit xyz klar" da es wie mehrfach erwähnt individuell ist.

Wenn man übrigens eine freundliche und hilfreiche Antwort auf eine Frage erwartet, empfiehlt es sich zumeist den potentiell Antwortenden nicht vorab verbal ins Gesicht zu spucken... 

Tipp:
- schau dass kein kalter Fahrtwind durch die Schuhe brausen kann. Selbst die wärmsten Socken können nicht viel gegen Windchill ausrichten
- zu dicke / viele Socken im Schuh können die Blutzirkulation einschränken und dann wird es kalt
- zu dicke Socken können Schweissfuß machen und auch dann wird es schnell kalt
- Skisocken / Kniestrümpfe können helfen (kühlt das Blut auf dem Weg zum Fuß zu sehr aus, hat man folgerichtig kalte Füße)
- Überschuhe können helfen
- anständige Winterschuhe können helfen


----------



## tarkowsky (26. Oktober 2015)

@Parmigana
Bevor du nicht spezifiziert, in welchem Bereich du dich tummelst zB RR oder MTB etc. kannst du sowieso keine treffende Auskunft erwarten. Schlecht gefragt ergibt schlechte Antworten. Ich pendel täglich zum Job = 40 Km auch im Winter und trage meine wasserdichten Wanderstiefel. Wenns richtig kalt wird unbedingt Gamaschen drüber. Socken mit oder aus Merinowolle wärmen sehr gut, nehmen die Feuchtigkeit gut auf und  lassen sich lange tragen, bevor sie müffeln. Also, wie oder was fährst du?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (26. Oktober 2015)

Überschuhe taugen meist nichts.

den wichtigsten Faktor für warme füsse haben die socken an sich, wenns zu kalt ist wärmere nehmen.
Wanderer die durch winterregionen stapfen kombinieren sogar meist 2 socken zusammen, ne liner socke + warme socke."zwiebelprinzip für die füsse wenn du es so nennen willst"
ist mir aber meist viel zu warm.

sich über zu warme füsse an der stelle beklagen, welch Ironie.

den 2 wichtigsten Faktor nimmt dann der schuh selber ein.
für winter oder kälte dann modelle nehmen die eine wärmende Fütterung haben.
das erhöht die wärmeleistung der socke ungemein.

den 3 wichtigsten Faktor nimmt die einlage ein.
bei nem schuh das platikdings"meist irgend ein PU dreck" was immer drin ist gegen ne 5mm wolzfilz einlage getauscht schon ist der fuss wieder ne ganze ecke wärme."wolle ist ein super wärmeisolator"
oder ne andere echt wärmespeichernde einlage nehmen wenn man wolle nicht mag.

bei schuhen darauf achten das sie nicht zu eng gekauft werden denn wenn ich keine dicke"wärmende" socke im schuh tragen kann oder der fuss eingepresst ist siehe beitrag 7.

lieber schuhe nen tick größer kaufen im zweifel, damit die gewünschte Wärmeisolierung auch getragen werden kann.

Merino socken"oder auch normale wolle" sind immer nen tipp wert, da gibt's von diversen Hersteller besonders warme modelle speziel für winter und starke kälte.

wolle hat zudem die besondere Eigenschaft viel wasser"schweiß" aufnehmen zu können und dabei trotzdem noch zu wärmen, das kann baumwolle und Kunstfaser nicht.
mit anderen socken hatte ich früher gelegentlich sogar aufgedunsene füße"wie wenn ich ne stunde in ner Badewanne gelegen hätte" das hab ich seit der Umstellung auf nur noch wolle in schuhen nicht mehr.
immer trockene füße mit wollsocken.

jeder überschuh den ich bisher ausprobiert hab hatte kaum einen wärmenden Effekt bis gar keinen darum seh ich solche als nutzlose Produkte an ausser für nen Wetterschutz des nicht wasserdichten schuhes bringt es halt was.

der zentrale teil der Wärmeisolation finden nun mal am fuß selber statt im schuh, nicht ausserhalb.
wer einmal den falsche schuh gekauft hat und danach etwas mit Überschuhen retten versucht legt doppeltes lehrgeld hin.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2015)

Deine Sandalen gegen vernünftige Schuhe austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Oktober 2015)

Thermounterhose und/oder Beinlinge noch zusätzlich verwenden.


----------



## jochjuma (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage sollte doch bestimmt im Ladies only Bereich landen, oder?!


----------



## Nezzar (27. Oktober 2015)

Ha, Sexismus. Ein Knaller! Der gefiel den Jungs am Stammtisch neulich bestimmt auch ganz toll, oder?

Ist ja wohl klar, das echte Männer bis -10 Grad quasi nackt fahren können und nur Frauen jemals frieren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

also über die Antworten musst Du Dich echt nicht wundern..DER Einstieg war echt gelungen....

Aber zum Thema: ich habe selbst immer kalte Füße und kann Dir nur folgendes raten: Überschuhe sollte innen mit Fleece ausgestattet sein. Kann nicht sagen warum, aber diese Art Überschuhe ist für mich wärmer als alle anderen, die lediglich aus Neopren bestehen.
Dann niemals mit kalten Füßen losfahren und o.g. Tipp mit dem zweiten Sockenpaar beherzigen..wenn die Schuhgröße es hergibt. Dabei unbedingt auch drauf achten, die Füße nicht zu quetschen..siehe oben.

Ansonsten halt die Fahrzeit der Fußtemepratur anpassen.

Mein bla bla Tipp: GripGrab Arctic...die wärmsten Die ICH bisher gefahren bin. Und wirklich top Qualität. Fallen klein aus, also lieber 2 Nr. größer kaufen...

VG
peru


----------



## TitusLE (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe auch noch einen "ich nutze blahblahblah" und bin zufrieden-Tipp: Fußwärmer

Auch wenn du es nicht hören willst: ich benutze die und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings nicht unter die Zehen sondern oben drauf legen. Damit fahre ich bei Temperaturen unter 0°C stundenlang ohne nur ansatzweise kalte Füße zu bekommen. Und die hatte ich vorher immer und ausreichend. Man braucht halt den Platz in den Schuhen.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Oktober 2015)

Erstaunlich, wie viel Aufwand Einige treiben, um das Benutzen von Winterschuhen zu vermeiden. Was ist denn so schlimm an Winterschuhen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (28. Oktober 2015)

Gar nichts. Aus die Teile kosten halt nur viel im Vergleich zu Sommerschuhen. Ich hab mich letzten Winter auch nocht gewehrt und werd halt diese Wintersaison (zumindest für's Rennrad) in den sauren Apfel beißen und ein paar Winterschuhe kaufen.

Manch einer (inkl. mir) tut sich halt schwer 2 paar Schuhe für insgesamt 200-300€ zu kaufen, wenn die normalen Straßenschuhe nicht mal die Hälfte kosten. Mittlerweile würd ich sagen, dass sie das auch Wert sind. Wenn man aber man neu im Hobby ist, ist das halt schon n dicker Happen.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Oktober 2015)

Mit Plattformpedalen kann man auch 30€-Winterschuhe fahren, Hauptsache Wärmeisolierung. Bei Klickern wird's etwas schwieriger, aber soooooo teuer sind z.B. die MW81 nun auch nicht.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (29. Oktober 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Bei Klickern wird's etwas schwieriger, aber soooooo teuer sind z.B. die MW81 nun auch nicht.



rausgeworfenes Geld?


> In Straßenschuhen habe ich 46, die MW81 habe ich in 48. Damit passen dann auch 2 Paar Socken. Die Länge der rausnehmbaren Innensohle ist ca. 30,7 cm.
> Zum Thema Wärmeisolierung: mit 2 Paar Socken und -10 Grad kriege ich nach 1 Stunde kalte Füße, nach 1,5 Stunden reichts mir dann. Es ist aber dann noch nicht so schlimm, dass das Auftauen in der Dusche weh tut.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schu...e-bei-groessenangabe-waermeisolierung.565385/


----------



## RetroRider (29. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns hat's am Samstag 15°C gehabt. Das würde ich nicht mit -10°C vergleichen. Bei "richtigem" Frost dann natürlich echte Wärmedämmung. Meine Schuhe mit Thinsulate-Futter haben iirc 45€ gekostet. Sind aber keine Klickie-Stöckelschuhe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2015)

_So _endgeil können die Shimano MW81 ja nicht sein, wenn man mit 2 Paar Socken nach 1,5 Stunden dann bedient ist bei -10°C (gefühlt oder reell + windchill?).

Die Northwave Artic Celsius Commuter (jo ab diese Saison endlich auch mit c > Arctic) taugen mir bei den Temperaturen locker 2 Stunden auffem Renner (sprich ordentlich windchill dabei) und ich trag lediglich 1 Paar Merinosocken (39%) bzw. Wollkniestrümpfe (26%) drin, ok dafür dann noch sone Lammfelleinlagen  Aber danach sind die Zehen dann auch am Ende.

Allerdings muss man auch sehen wie lange man bei solchen Temperaturen fahren will oder muss. Wenn ich aus fun fahre dann tu ich mir das bei so Temperaturen nicht mehr so lange an, muss ich aber zwangsläufig nen langen Arbeitsweg jeden Tag 2x 2 Stunden runterspulen kämen mir nur noch gute Winterschuhe ins Haus. 
Hab lange experimentiert mit allen Arten Überschuhen, keinen Bock mehr auf das Theater


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe Winterschuhe. Den Northwave Artic. Und ich hatte trotzdem kalte Füße. Eiskalt. Erst mit den Wärmedingern auf Flats ging es besser. Ob ich die Teile auch in die Artic bekäme, kann ich nicht sagen, noch nicht probiert. 
Problem bei meinem Fahrgestell ist, dass ich rechts und links eigentlich eine Nummer unterschiedlich bräuchte. Wenn ich den Linken so zu groß kaufen würde, wie das bei Winterschuhen eigentlich nötig wäre, wäre der Rechte viel zu groß. Jetzt ist er nur zu groß und der Linke geht gerade so. Ich müsste mir mal jemanden suchen, der genau die umgekehrte Problematik hat. Aber das ist jetzt hier OT...


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Oktober 2015)

Habe diese Schuhe

 
Und diese Socken
 
föhne die Schuhe etwas leicht an, da sie im Kühlen Keller stehen. Dann bin ich 2-3 Std bei -Graden selig.


----------



## RetroRider (29. Oktober 2015)

Für die 15°C vom letzen Samstag reichen die MW81 mit GTX-Membran locker aus. -10°C ist wie gesagt was völlig anderes als +15°C. Bei -10°C braucht man einfach ein wärmedämmendes Material als Füllung zwischen Außen- und Innenhaut der Schuhe. Also z.B. Daunenfedern, oder ein synthetisches Daunen-Imitat, wie z.B. Thinsulate oder Primaloft. Eine dünnwandige Membran ist nur für gemäßigte Kälte brauchbar.
Ob es wärmegedämmte Schuhe für Klickpedale gibt, weiß ich nicht. Mit Plattform-Pedalen kommt man aber auf jeden Fall durch den Winter. Man muss halt nur lernen, ohne Pedalbindung zu Pedalieren.


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

Das Problem bei den Klickpedalschuhen ist IMHO das Cleat, das wunderbar als Wärme- bzw. hier eher Kältebrücke funktioniert.
Im Winter ohne Clickies ist halt doof, weil man sich dann ständig umgewöhnen muss.

Hat denn mal jemand einen Tipp für einen gut isolierten 45 €-Winterschuhe - so gut der eben für 45 € sein kann?


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn nicht von Klicki auf Flat umlernen möchtest. Hilft nur Schuhe ne Nr. größer kaufen, Lammfell Einlegesohle, Falk Skisocken und günstige Überzieher. So fahre ich schon über 20 Jahre zur Arbeit und hatte nie kalte Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Schuhe ne Nr. größer kaufen


Habe ich, soweit das oben beschriebene Problematik zulässt.


Thebike69 schrieb:


> Lammfell Einlegesohle


Diverse probiert.


Thebike69 schrieb:


> Falk Skisocken


Dicke 600 gr Merinowoll-Socken.


Thebike69 schrieb:


> günstige Überzieher


Die dicksten, die ich seinerzeit kriegen konnte.


----------



## Toolkid (29. Oktober 2015)

Nicht vergessen, den Körper warm zu halten. Wenn's da kalt ist, holt er sich das Blut aus den Extremitäten und dann helfen die dicksten Moonboots nichts mehr.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2015)

@TitusLE 
- und deine Zehen hatten noch Platz zum bewegen? Also Blutzufuhr war nicht abgeschnürt? 
- keine schwitzigen und somit dann kalten Füße?
- keine kalten Beine gehabt (dann läufts Blut schon kalt in den Fuß)?
- Schuhe waren winddicht?

Ansonsten kann man sich auch mal vom Arzt untersuchen lassen, kann ja auch krankheitsbedingt sein mit den kalten Füßen. 

Bin auch so eine Frostbeule aber seit ich immer in der Nordsee auch bei 10°C und drunter "kneipe" wenn ich da bin, bin ich da schon viel robuster geworden  Ansonsten hilft mir auch mal bisschen Baktolan auf die Waden / Füße vonwegen Durchblutung


----------



## Thebike69 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ab 0 Grad jeden Morgen ein Eßlöffel Lebertran. In der Apotheke bestellen...!


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

@IndianaWalross
Entschuldige, ich weiß deine Bemühungen wirklich zu schätzen. Wir hatten das aber schon mal im letzten Winter in dem Thread zum starken Schwitzen und Auskühlen. Da hatten wir dann am Ende festgestellt, dass ich, soweit möglich, schon alles getan habe. Die Bewegungsfreiheit links ist grenzwertig. Aber um das zu optimieren, müsste ich mir echt zwei Paar Schuhe kaufen.
Hab' mal ein schnell geschossenes Bild angehängt


----------



## MrMapei (29. Oktober 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den Klickpedalschuhen ist IMHO das Cleat, das wunderbar als Wärme- bzw. hier eher Kältebrücke funktioniert.
> Im Winter ohne Clickies ist halt doof, weil man sich dann ständig umgewöhnen muss.
> 
> Hat denn mal jemand einen Tipp für einen gut isolierten 45 €-Winterschuhe - so gut der eben für 45 € sein kann?


War Sohlenheizung schon?


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

Nein. Da bevorzuge ich aber diese Fußheizungsteile, die ich oben verlinkt habe.


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2015)

Tja da bleibt nur Zehen ab (nicht ernst gemeint) oder echt 2 paar Schuhe denn dass der eine Fuß keinen Halt hat oder der andere eingeengt ist kann doch auf Dauer keine Lösung für dich sein 

Nen anständigen Winterschuh - Platform denn von Klick kannste ausgehen bekommste neu definitiv keine zu dem gewünschten Preis - da fällt mir ums Verrecken nix ein was dann taugt und nicht schon so bescheiden ist wie du es bereits hast. 

Meine Winterschuhe (Knöchelhoch - Outdoor & Alltag, am Rad trag ich ja Klickies) sind von TNF und haben so 120€ gekostet. Dafür mit Primaloft innen und naja angeblich bis -25°C tragbar, aber ich würde sagen reell hörts bei -15°C und dicken Socken dann langsam auf Spaß zu machen.

Ich hab neulich in nem anderen Radforum den Tipp E.S. Arbeitsschuhe gelesen, soll angeblich mit dicken Socken bis -15°C taugen. Kann bei den Dingern nur nix vonwegen welche Isolierung oder so erkennen. Kosten übrigens auch soviel wie meine TNF, von daher *seufz*


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Tja da bleibt nur Zehen ab (nicht ernst gemeint) oder echt 2 paar Schuhe denn dass der eine Fuß keinen Halt hat oder der andere eingeengt ist kann doch auf Dauer keine Lösung für dich sein


Bisher habe ich davor zurückgescheut. Bei 3 Paar Radschuhen hieße das dann faktisch 6 Paar. Hm, weiß nicht...
Was denkst du, wie spaßig die Nummer erst bei Skischuhen ist! 

Die Frage nach den Flats für 45 € habe ich nur gestellt, weil weiter oben davon die Rede war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (29. Oktober 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich davor zurückgescheut. Bei 3 Paar Radschuhen hieße das dann faktisch 6 Paar. Hm, weiß nicht...
> Was denkst du, wie spaßig die Nummer erst bei Skischuhen ist!
> 
> Die Frage nach den Flats für 45 € habe ich nur gestellt, weil weiter oben davon die Rede war.



Glaub ich dir, dass dat zum kotzen ist - aber glaub man nicht normale Füße sind einfacher > find mal im Laden oder deutschsprachigem Internet Klickschuhe in Größe 39 die nicht pink oder so sind und mit Ratsche > nicht viel zu wollen, fangen beinahe alle erst so ab 41/42 an bei Herrenschuhen (Damenschuhe siehe pink und so).

Zu 45€ fiel mir eben noch der gute alte Deichmann ein, die haben da jede Menge so Halbstiefel mit plüschigem Futter - und alle so in dem Preissegment. Ob die allerdings dann echt warm halten und zum Radfahen taugen, wer welche hat darf sich gerne äußern.

Als Kind hatte ich sowas von denen und es hat gereicht, aber in dem Alter war man auch noch viel robuster


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2015)

Pink ist doch hübsch für Mädchen


----------



## Hiasi87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Probier mal Sealskinz Socken sind Wasser und Winddicht haben mich ziemlich überrascht. 
http://www.sealskinz.com/UK/socks/mid-weight-mid-length-sock


----------



## AlphaBike (30. Oktober 2015)

ZwölfEnder Basic

Hatte noch nie so warme Füße bei längeren Touren und sie sind absolut wasserdicht


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Oktober 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Pink ist doch hübsch für Mädchen


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (30. Oktober 2015)

http://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-1-Paar
dazu ein paar "normale" Winterschuhe, dicke Socken und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (31. Oktober 2015)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Hat denn mal jemand einen Tipp für einen gut isolierten 45 €-Winterschuhe - so gut der eben für 45 € sein kann?



probier kamik stiefel.
meine schwester fährt im winter auch zur arbeit mit dem rad und will ihre Ballerina socken trotzdem immer nutzen.
sie hat mit den stiefeln immer mollig warme füsse ihrer aussage nach und die sohlen sind sehr griffig auf pedalen.

die kosten meist um die ~50€ ausser paar luxusmodelle vom besagten Label sind teurer und gehen auf 90 bis 150€."die braucht man ja nicht"


----------



## Cityracer (5. November 2015)

billige Lösung für warme Füße:

- Klarsichtfolie oder Alufolie drum wickeln


teure Lösung:

- Thermosoles kaufen

-> http://www.thermosoles.eu/


mit den Dingern bei -10 Grad im Stadion gesessen...19.12.2009 (LEV-BMG)

funktioniert!


----------



## TitusLE (6. November 2015)

Cityracer schrieb:


> Klarsichtfolie oder Alufolie drum wickeln


Was soll das bringen? Dass der Käse schön frisch bleibt? 


Cityracer schrieb:


> Thermosoles kaufen


Und da würde ich die Variante mit den Einmal-Fußwärmern bevorzugen. Bevor man den Kaufpreis der Sohlen in Fußwärmern umgesetzt hat, geht doch einige Zeit ins Land (wenn man im Winter nicht gerade viermal pro Woche fährt) und in der Zeit werden die Sohlen (samt Akkus) auch nicht gerade besser.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2015)

Windstoppersocken und ausreichend geräumige Schuhe in denen man die Zehen bewegen kann und ggfs noch ein paar dünne Sportsocken zusätzlich anziehen kann - bei mir klappt das mit 5.10 Impact gut. Ich habe von beheizten Sohlen über Wollsocken vieles probiert, aber genügend Platz im vorderen Schuh und halbwegs isolierende Schuhe sind das a+o. Die Waden sollte man ebenfalls warm halten, sonst kühlt das Blut schon vorher aus!


----------



## fahrradergo (6. November 2015)

Füße mit einem wärmenden Creme einreiben. Hier findest du einen Artikel zum Thema.
http://www.fahrrad-gesundheit.de/blogartikel/nie-mehr-kalte-fuesse-im-winter.html


----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. November 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Windstoppersocken und ausreichend geräumige Schuhe in denen man die Zehen bewegen kann!



windstoppersocken sind socken mit ner Plastikfolie drin, durchnässte füße in sowas zu haben fast vorprogrammiert.
versuchst mit nem schuh durch den es nicht durchpfeift, dann brauchst am fuß keine Plastikfolie mehr und im schuh ist es auch erheblich wärmer wenn durch den schuh selber schon kaum kälte dringt."wind"

was für Schuhwerk manche verwenden am rad ist schon grusselig.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber genügend Platz im vorderen Schuh und *halbwegs isolierende* Schuhe sind das a+o.



das berichtige ich mal in vernünftig isolierende.

sommerlatschen sind bei mir halbwegs.

jeder meiner winterschuhe isoliert zu 100%, bedeutet 100% winddicht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. November 2015)

Wenn's richtig kalt ist, habe ich früher Neoprensocken benutzt. Gibt es für unter € 10,- in 2 und 3mm stärke beim Kajak-/Tauchsportgeschäft.
Drunter immer eine dünne Baumwollsocke und der Fuß bleibt warm.


----------



## Knallscharsche (12. November 2015)

Falls man aber Trotz allem hier angepriesenem evtl. doch noch Kalte füße haben sollte, sind vieleicht auch Durchblutungsprobleme eine Ursache.
Da können die Faktoren natürlich vielfältig sein.


----------



## gecco1 (13. November 2015)

so,der Winter kommt langsam aber sicher,und ich bin es leid das meine Füsse kalt werden.
Bis jetzt immer mit Sommerschuhen dickeren Socken und Überschuhen gefahren.
Ich hab mich schon mal ein wenig umgesehen und zur Auswahl stehen doch einigeMTB Winterschuhe mit SPD,sie sollen aber nicht zu (berkat-Österreichisch für klobig) sein.
Sie sollten schon warm sein aber bei -10 Grad will ich nicht mehr fahren.
Und ich brauch sie nur für Touren und nicht jeden Tag.
Nichts desto trotz will ich mir jetzt Schuhe kaufen die vielleicht um ein paar Zehner billiger sind und ich trotzdem friere.
Sie sollten aber auch schnittig aussehen,Bergschuhe will ich keine!
Die Tretbewegung sollte nicht sehr eingeschränkt sein durch die hohen Schuhe!
Und bitte keine Wölvhammer,sind sicher warm aber viel zu teuer und mir zu klobig.


Northwave Celsius 2 GTX					ca.160-190 Euro
Northwave Celsius Actic 2 GTX			ca.180-220 Euro
Vaude Termatic RC II						 ca.135 Euro
Mavic Drift									   ca.130 Euro
Mavic Crossmax SL Pro Thermo			ca.180 Euro
Gaerne G Winter								ca.180 Euro
Gaerne Arctix									ca.135 Euro
Shimano SH MW 81							ca.160 Euro

Wer hat einen von denen und kann mir berichten,oder sonst eine Kaufempfehlung?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (14. November 2015)

Es gibt nur einen wirksamen Tip gegen kalte Füße beim Biken im Winter:
Lass die Klickies weg ! Alles andere hilft nicht. Die Dinger sind die größte Kältebrücke und kein Mittel dagegen hilft.
Ich habe das Thema so was von durch. Letzte Aktion waren Heizsohlen 
Fahre jetzt mit 5/10 Impact Low und etwas dickeren Socken. Letzten Winter bei ca.0° kein Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kofure (14. November 2015)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen wirksamen Tip gegen kalte Füße beim Biken im Winter:
> Lass die Klickies weg ! Alles andere hilft nicht. Die Dinger sind die größte Kältebrücke und kein Mittel dagegen hilft.
> Ich habe das Thema so was von durch. Letzte Aktion waren Heizsohlen
> Fahre jetzt mit 5/10 Impact Low und etwas dickeren Socken. Letzten Winter bei ca.0° kein Thema.



kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Winterschuhe sind so konstruiert, dass die Kältebrücke nur noch sehr schwach bis gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren mit den Northwave Celsius Arctic und hatte fast keine Probleme. Fahrten bei -10°C und Schneefall waren jedenfalls bis zu 2h gar kein Problem, irgendwann versagt alles.  Bei trockenen Verhältnissen konnte ich auch länger ohne kalte Füße fahren. Das größere Problem für mich ist das ich die Schuhe erst so ab 0°C tragen kann, davor sind sie für mich viel zu warm.


----------



## enno112 (14. November 2015)

Ich fahre den NW Celsius Artic GTX und hab seit dem keine kalten Füße mehr (bis -12 Grad schon probiert)!
Innensohle raus und statt dessen eine Fellsohle reingemacht, somit auch keine Kältebrücke nach unten.
Und ja, sollte schon max. +3 bis 4 Grad habe da sie sonst schnell zu warm werden.
Schau mal ob du nicht für weniger Geld das "Auslaufmodell" bekommst...


----------



## TitusLE (14. November 2015)

Mit normalen Socken trage ich die Artic jetzt schon. So ab 8 Grad abwärts. Irgendwann, so 3-4 Grad kälter, dann dicke Socken dazu. Das geht bei mir aber leider auch nur sehr begrenzt. 
So richtig gut funktionieren nur Flats mit den schon erwähnten Fußwärmern.


----------



## IndianaWalross (15. November 2015)

Hab mir letzten Winter nach elendig vielen Überschuhen auch Northwave Artic Commuter GTX (M = SPD) gegönnt und es nicht bereut.

So ab 5 Grad und kälter super. Lammfellsohle drin, dicke Wintersocken an. Top. Absolute Wasserdicht auch von unten. Hab sie mal in die Wanne gestellt kam nix durch. 
Voraussetzung bei Regen ist natürlich eine dichte Hose darüber damit nix rein läuft. 

Musste mich anfangs etwas an die ungewohnte Höhe gewöhnen beim Umstieg von Sommerschuhen auf die Artics. Lohnt aber.


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. November 2015)

Ich habe mir vor 1 Monate die Mavic Drift mit gore-Tex gekauft, da ich auch sehr empfindlich Füße habe . Für die Übergangszeit nutze ich mit meine normalen Schuhe mit dem Mavic Thermo Plus Shoe Cover. Heute bei 5° bin ich die Mavic Drift Schuhe mit sehr dünnen Socken 2h gefahren und hatte überhaupt keine kalten Füße.

Wenn es noch kälter wird empfehle ich dir Bike-Socken aus Merinowolle. Diese ist sehr warm und kratzt nicht. Fahre ich bereits mehrere Winter


----------



## TVMBison (15. November 2015)

stirnband. klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## gecco1 (15. November 2015)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Celsius Artic und den Celsius Artic 2 bzw Artic und Artic 2?
Das es neuere Modelle eine 2 am Ende haben weiss ich aber was wurde verändert,verbessert?


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2015)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Celsius Artic und den Celsius Artic 2 bzw Artic und Artic 2?
> Das es neuere Modelle eine 2 am Ende haben weiss ich aber was wurde verändert,verbessert?



denke mal,der Aufbau wird etwas anders sein ,,vom neueren Design mal abgesehn und der 2er is laut der Artikelbeschreibung von Rose etwas schwerer 

http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/northwave-celsius-artic-gore-tex-winter-mtb-schuhe/aid:796369
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/northwave-celsius-arctic-2-gtx-mtb-schuhe/aid:814269


----------



## RetroRider (16. November 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> stirnband. klingt komisch, ist aber so.


Ja, klar. Bei Kälte sollte Ohrenschutz selbstverständlich sein. Bei der Diskussion eines bestimmten Problembereichs geht man immer davon aus, daß grundlegendere Aspekte bereits gelöst sind. Stimmt vielleicht nicht immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (18. November 2015)

Also für alle die nen USB Lader am Bike haben  (plug etc.) wäre sowas ggf. noch was?


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2015)

Gibt's jetzt schon Bikes mit USB-Lader und Zigarettenanzünder? Fehlt nur noch Aschenbecher und Radio.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. November 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Gibt's jetzt schon Bikes mit USB-Lader und Zigarettenanzünder? Fehlt nur noch Aschenbecher und Radio.



Ach über NaDy doch schon eeeeewig  

Und passend zum Winter und kalt sind so goile Yeti Schlappen doch wohl


----------



## RetroRider (19. November 2015)

Irgendwie kommt's mir so vor, als seien hier die Extreme überrepräsentiert. Auf der einen Seite Bikemode-Schuhe, wo der Wind durchpfeift und wo man sich von Außensocken Wunder verspricht. Auf der anderen Seite aktive Heizelemente.
Hat denn überhaupt schon mal Jemand die Erfahrung gemacht, daß passende (große) Schuhe mit echter Wärmedämmung (z.B. Thinsulate) nicht warm genug sind?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (20. November 2015)

thinsulate gibt's ja auch in 100 varianten darfste da nicht vergessen.
von kaum vorhanden in modeprodukten wo du nicht merkst das es warm sein könnte bis hin zu Sachen wo dir die füsse im winter damit verbrennen.

thinsulate ist erst mal nur eine Bezeichnung für nen Füllstoff wie primaloft und co und sagt alleine noch nichts.

ich hab selber einfache winterboots"stiefel" mit ner laut produktbezeichnung"kunstfellfütterung" praktisch ist es ein verfiltztes Fleece ähnlich thinsulate und anziehn tu ich die dinger erst wenn es -15°C hat davor sind sie mir fast zu warm.

abseits der bikemodeprodukte gibt's natürlich brutal warme schuhe keine frage.

und da in dem Forum immer wieder zu lesen ist das bike winterschuhe nicht wirklich warm halten da mode da im Vordergrund steht auch von den zuletzt genannten Celsius artics auch schon hier im Forum gelesen empfehle ich gern zu richtigen winterschuhen zu greifen wenn einem warme füsse wirklich wichtig sind.

alternativ dazu bikemodeschuhe in übergroß kaufen und mit superdicken wollsocken und einlagen aufmotzen soweit möglich.

wenns mit der mode dann doch nix wird und einem wirklich warme füsse wichtig sind halt  über die alternative"richtig warme schuhe" nachdenken und dafür kein modehipster mehr zu sein.


----------



## gecco1 (21. November 2015)

Pfeifferheiko, mit der Mode hast du absolut recht,aber!
Mit dicken Bergschuhe und Wollsocken zu fahren hält sicher die Füße warm,ob der Tritt noch so angenehm ist muss man dann Fall für Fall entscheiden,aber warum gibt es Industrieware und Werbung.
Was man im Leben wirklich alles braucht,man will,oder man hat,warum braucht man ein Fully wenn  man auch mit einem Sperrmüllrad den Downhill fahren könnte,warum haben manche einen Porsche und keinen Käfer,der fährt ja auch,warum hat man einen riesigen 4K Fall HD Curvefernseher wenn auch ein alter RöhrenFernseher macht.
Weil es Werbung gibt, die es einen schmackhaft macht ebensolche Dinge zu kaufen,und das willhaben Syndrom bei einem auslösen,deshalb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (21. November 2015)

nen Tod muss man sterben, wenn ich warme füsse haben will beim biken zieh ich solche halt dann auch an.

seh ich halt nicht trendy aus, damit kann ich gut leben.


----------



## LosCubos (21. November 2015)

Also ich fahre den northwave extreme Winter gtx mtb. Bis 0 Grad ohne extra Sohlen gehts mit normalen mtb Socken ohne Probleme die normale 2-3 Stunden Tour ohne kalte Füße. Der softshell Übergang auf die Hose ist super. Die Dinger sind wirklich Wasser und Winddicht. Bin echt begeistert obwohl kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (22. November 2015)

und das du mit dem ding klar kommst bei 0°C ist jetzt das besondere?
ich kann bis dahin noch gut sommerlatschen nutzen solang sie nur winddicht sind.
2 paar warme socken und fertig ist alles was nötig ist dafür.

und wasser und winddicht ist mein billigster winterstiefel auch "15€", dazu gehört auch nicht viel.
den 15€ stiefel zieh ich auch erst an wenn es -10°C hat.

von 200€ schuhen die als extreme winterschuhe verkauft werden und bei -25°C noch warme füße machen sollen laut Hersteller"immerhin wird dafür  der astronomische preis verlangt", da bist begeistert das dir die hacken nicht bei 0° abfrieren?

die ansprüche an Produkte sind doch sehr verschieden, bei 200€ würd ich schon um ein vielfaches mehr erwarten.


----------



## LosCubos (22. November 2015)

Mensch Heiko du bist mir ja ein ganz ein harter. Was du alles aus 15€ Stiefeln rausholst  ich bin zu allertiefst beeindruckt. 
Der "astronomische" preis is mmn Ansichtssache. Ich für meinen Teil möchte genau 2 paar Schuhe: einmal für warm, einmal für kalt. Keine 2 paar Socken, keine Überzieher, kein pedalwechsel damit ich mit 15€ Stiefeln fahren kann. Also ist das Produkt für mich schlüssig und mir das Geld wert ebenso die Verarbeitung. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur meine Erfahrung bis Jetz kundtun da nach ebensolchen gefragt wurde und es bis jetzt bei uns leider noch nicht kälter als 0 grad waren.
Und um das vorweg zu nehmen was jetzt kommt: neiiiinn ich bin nicht dem markenwahn verfallen ich nutze ebenso Hosen und Jacken aus dem Aldi. 

Besten gruss


----------



## pfeifferheiko (22. November 2015)

LosCubos schrieb:


> Mensch Heiko du bist mir ja ein ganz ein harter. Was du alles aus 15€ Stiefeln rausholst  ich bin zu allertiefst beeindruckt.



da muss ich nix hausholen, wenn ich warme schuhe kaufe sind diese halt auch warm.
für 15€ gibt's sowas schon zu kaufen, über sowas muss man auch nicht beeindruckt sein.

das haben winterschuhe oft an sich, mollig warm zu halten.



LosCubos schrieb:


> Der "astronomische" preis is mmn Ansichtssache. Ich für meinen Teil möchte genau 2 paar Schuhe: einmal für warm, einmal für kalt.



aso und was ist dein paar für kalt, die herbstdinger etwa?
kalt/winter fängt bei mir im berreich -10°C an, alles was dafür nicht bestens taugt ist herbstzeugs.

0°C ist definitiv noch weit weg von kalt.


----------



## LosCubos (22. November 2015)

Wie ich schon erwähnte bin ich zu tiefst von dir beeindruckt. Nun wo ich weiß das bei dir der Winter erst bei minus 10 Grad beginnt umso mehr. 
Für mich beginnt der Winter bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt und bei häufig nasser Wetterlage. So ist der Winter in Deutschland nämlich zu 80%.  Minus 10 gräder haben wir hier zum Glück nicht an vielen Tagen im Jahr und ich lebe fast am höchsten Punkt im Westerwald. 
Des Weiteren möchte ich wie erwähnt weiter mein pedalsystem fahren, auch im Winter. 
Die von dir beschrieben herbstdinger taugen dafür wofür sie gemacht sind sehr gut nämlich zum biken im Winter. Ich bezweifele das du in deinen 15€ plastikeimern keine schwitzigen Füße ( und danach unweigerlich kalte) bekommst wenn du sie für das nimmst wofü ich meinen RADschuhe benutze nämlich zum RADfahren und nicht zum rumlatschen oder stehen. 
Immer wenn ich Kommentare im Forum von dir lese bestehen diese darin, teure Sachen Scheisse zu reden, den Leuten dabei zu unterstellen sie wären doof sowas zu kaufen und hervorzuheben Das du das mit 3€ Sachen und nem Kaugummi lösen kannst!
PS: ich fahre im Winter auch ne sau teure edel Aluminium nicht StVZO konformen lampe am Rad. Bei uns hier ist es nämlich im Winter auch häufig dunkel. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## pfeifferheiko (22. November 2015)

LosCubos schrieb:


> Die von dir beschrieben herbstdinger taugen dafür wofür sie gemacht sind sehr gut nämlich zum biken im Winter.



ich würd mich mit solchen im winter nicht nach draussen traun, kalte füße=keine lust auf rad zu steigen.

bist auf jeden fall gut abgehärtet.



LosCubos schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich Kommentare im Forum von dir lese bestehen diese darin, teure Sachen Scheisse zu reden, den Leuten dabei zu unterstellen sie wären doof sowas zu kaufen....



ich hab viele teure Sachen selber, warum soll dann alles schrott sein oder jeder doof der sowas kauft?
dann bin ich ja auch doof.

nur wenn ich viel Geld für was hinlege dann bin ich auch *nicht mehr* kompromissbereit, wie bei günstigen Produkten wo ich ne schwäche hinnehme.

offensichtlich überteuerter schrott, welchen es leider zuviel gibt am markt, geht bei mir üblicherweise zum Hersteller zurück.

da musste doch mal anfangen zu unterscheiden zwischen teuren top Produkten und überteuertem schrott.

darum,
es gibt teures zeug das mehr als sein Geld wert ist, ich kauf sowas ja sogar gern.


----------



## LosCubos (22. November 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> darum,
> es gibt teures zeug das mehr als sein Geld wert ist, ich kauf sowas ja sogar gern.


Damit gibst du dir die Antwort selber. 
Für mich sind die Dinger super und mehr als ihr Geld wert.


----------



## RetroRider (22. November 2015)

LosCubos schrieb:


> [...] 15€ plastikeimern [...]


Meine Lederstiefel mit Thinsulate und schweißableitender Innenmembran haben auch nur 30€ gekostet. Und halten die Füße trocken und warm ohne zu stinken. 
Ich hab mir irgendwann mal Klickies aufschwatzen lassen und dann rausgefunden, daß mir Plattform besser taugt. Pedalbindung ist doch nur Umständlichkeitsmaximierung.
Aber ich will nicht die Möglichkeit ausschließen, daß Jemand anderer Meinung ist ohne ein Marketingopfer zu sein.


----------



## LosCubos (22. November 2015)

Für meinen Teil sind klickies halt gesetzt. Kann mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen in Lederstiefeln biken zu gehen. Die Bezeichnung "15€ plastikeimern" war nur überspitzt auf pfeifferheikos preisanspielungen gemeint. Wie oben geschrieben bin ich nicht generell der Meinung das teuer gleich gut ist. 
Weiter weiß ich nicht in welchem Einsatzspektrum ihr eure Schuhe benutzt, wieviele km ihr spult usw. Müsste Mann eigentlich einbeziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. November 2015)

MTB-mäßig deutlich weniger als im Sommer, aber alltagsmäßig genauso viel. Die Army-Boots kommen nur bei starker Kälte zum Einsatz. Der etwas höhere Bewegungswiderstand ist dann das kleinere Übel. Gewicht ist erstaunlich niedrig, schließlich ist der Wärmedämmstoff Nummer 1 immer noch Luft. Das restliche Material ist nur Abstandshalter um das Luftvolumen herzustellen.


----------



## fmeierde (27. Dezember 2015)

Fahre auch einen Shimano SH MT.... ist bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre alt. 
Innen mit Aluband abgeklebt, außen immer mit Pferdefett behandeln, warme Sohle, Wollsocken und wenn es unter 0 Grad geht Wärmepads, gibts für kleines Geld im Wintersportshop in 10er Packungen.


----------



## mountain22 (28. Dezember 2015)

Kalte Füsse kennne ich nicht mehr.
Habe mir Wasser-und Einreichte Socken von
Seal Skins gekauft die man unter normale Socken
Anziehen kann oder einfach so trägt.
Es gibt die in kurz oder lang z.B. bei
Amazone


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (2. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde auch auf bessere Socken setzen. Entweder Funktionssocken aus Kusntfaser oder eben hochwertige Angora- oder noch besser Merino Socken.


----------



## Kuhfladen (4. Januar 2016)

Die wärmsten Socken sind aus Marinowolle

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (4. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn Marinowolle oder meintest Du Merinowolle?


----------



## Kuhfladen (4. Januar 2016)

Natürlich!  Hatte das Wort falsch im Sinn

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (4. Januar 2016)

Ja. Merinowolle ist echt spitze. Gerade bei Socken kann man das nur jedem empfehlen!

Hier findet man die derzeitigen Bestseller.


----------



## Kuhfladen (4. Januar 2016)

Ja ich hab die von Smartwool. Das Zeug ist super. Absoluter Hightech 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich beim Fahren sehr schnell kalte Füße bekomme wenn es draußen entsprechend kalt ist (ab so ca. 5°C abwärts). Ich fahre mit Plattformpedalen (die SPD sind am anderen Bike zum Transport der Kindersänfte  )und wollte nicht mit irgendwelchen Wanderschuhen o.ä. fahren, da der Grip auf den Pedalen dann eher bescheiden ist.
Also habe ich heute einmal meine Überziehschuhe genommen und, wer hätte es geglaubt.. sie haben gepasst, der Plattformbereich der Sohle bleibt frei und die Zehen wurden nicht zu Eis am Stiel und das bei -1°C.
Die Klett-Laschen habe ich einfach nach innen eingeklappt.

Schuhe sind die Teva Links Mid (werden leider nicht mehr hergestellt, da sich Teva aus dem Radschuhbereich zurückgezogen hat ), drunter ein Paar Craft Keep Warm Training Socks.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Februar 2016)

Welche Größe für welche Größe?


----------



## triumvir (21. Februar 2016)

Seit ich die 45nrth Wölvhammer trage, haben kalte Füße keine Chance. Sind leider nicht ganz billig :-(


----------



## Louis1979 (21. Februar 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Welche Größe für welche Größe?


Schuhgröße 43, die Überzieher sind 42-44 glaube ich.


----------



## benderland (20. November 2016)

Hey, ich bin aus diversen Kundenrezensionen bei Händlern und Meinungen hier nicht grad schlauer geworden.
Ich benötige Schuhe -10 bis +10 Grad und kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den Arctic und dem Celsius.
Hauptsächlich werden sie für den Arbeitsweg von knapp 2Std benötigt (Rennrad) bzw evtl Mountainbiketouren von 1-3 std.
Meine Sorge ist einfach das die Schuhe Morgens in Ordnung und auf dem Nachhauseweg (Mittags) zu warm sind.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Ich weiß das es die eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht gibt, aber bei dem Preis will man ja nicht diverse Modelle selber ausprobieren. Reicht der Celsius dann vielleicht der von -10 bis + 15 Grad angegeben ist mit verschiedenen Socken?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. November 2016)

Ich hab noch nen älteren Arctic, bei -4°c neulich wurden mir trotz Wintersocken und Schaffelleinlagen nach 1-2 Stunden die Füße definitiv kalt (liegt an der Art der Schnürung > 1 Band rundum haste immer irgendwo zu eng und dann Durchblutungsstörungen) aber ab +5°C gehen die auch barfuß nicht mehr. Viel zu warm dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (20. November 2016)

Diese Frage wird dir niemand beantworten können.
Wo Indiana Walross sagt, dass die Artic beim 5 Grad barfuss zu warm sind, bekomme ich bei 5 Grad mit Merinos noch kalte Füße.
Ich fürchte, da hilft nur ausprobieren. Wobei ein Schuh, der einen Temperaturbereich von 20 Grad abdecken soll, schon schwierig ist, denke ich. Mit unterschiedlichen Socken könnte es vielleicht irgendwie noch gehen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2016)

Das Problem sind nicht ganz die 20°C sondern welche 20°C... 

Bei -10°C bräuchte _ich_ definitiv echte Winterschuhe mit dicksten Socken und Einlagen. Vielleicht würde ich die auch bei +10°C auf dem Heimweg noch ertragen können, dann aber definitiv nur ohne Einlagen mit dünnsten Socken die dann auch abends direkt gewaschen werden müssten. Das wäre mir definitiv zuviel Gewese für täglich.

Wären es 0-20°C läge die Sache schon anders > bei 0°C warme Überschuhe (z.B. Gore Windstopper Softshell Thermo) mit dünnen Merinos die auch in Sommerschuhe passen (z.B. Castelli Seta light mit 13cm Schaft) und dazu Sommerschuhe. Ab #10°C einfach Überschuhe aus und das geht dann Heimzu gut.

Aber -x bis +Zweistellig ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu schaffen mit nur 1 Schuh. Und ganz ehrlich, ich hatte hier noch keinen Winter in Deutschland in den letzten 30 Jahren, in dem ich morgens -10°C hatte und nachmittags oder abends dann +10°C oder mehr. Morgens so knapp über 0 und nachmittags dann mal mit Föhn bis zu maximal +20°C gefühlt sehr wohl.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. November 2016)

Andere Möglichkeit wären halt entweder eine Radtasche am Gepäckträger mit Wechselschuhen oder wenn groß genug vorhanden ein Rucksack mit Wechselschuhen wenn tatsächlich so extremes Temperaturgefälle herrscht. Wäre mir dann allerdings auch wieder zu blöde so ein Trara jeden Tag


----------



## benderland (22. November 2016)

Vielleicht sollte ich bei -10 Grad das bike stehen lassen und Auto fahren, danke für eure Tipps 
Ich glaube mir werden die Celsius reichen und Socken waschen wird nicht das Problem sein


----------



## TitusLE (22. November 2016)

benderland schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich bei -10 Grad das bike stehen lassen


Weichei!  SCNR
Ich hätte mein Rad vermutlich schon längst stehen gelassen. U. a. weil mir dann längst die Zehen abgefroren wären - egal, welche Schuhe, Socken etc. Bin da leider sehr empfindlich


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2016)

Für die Stunde täglich zur Arbeit reichen mir die SH-MT die 1 Nummer zu groß sind und innen im Zehenbereich mit Isolationsmaterial ausgestopft sind bis ca. -5°C.
Wenn ich unter 5°C mehrere Stunden unterwegs bin, kommt die Schuhheizung zum Einsatz. Die Schuhheizung hat einen Temperaturfühler und regelt die Temperatur im Zehenbereich auf wohlfühl Temperatur.


----------

